
Debit card with built-in fingerprint reader begins trial in the UK - known
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18259624/natwest-gemalto-debit-card-fingerprint-scanner-biometric-contactless-nfc-uk
======
rum3
> It’s not foolproof — there’s always the risk a sufficiently determined thief
> could steal and imitate your fingerprint — but it’s much more secure than a
> PIN that someone could learn by simply looking over your shoulder as you
> enter it.

So instead of having a PIN in your memory, you spread it around everywhere you
touch? How about just covering the keys as you type? Are the same people who
run carding forums working for these credit card companies coming up with new
ideas?

